# Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen *

					PC Games Hardware hat ein Video produziert, in dem anschaulich erklärt wird, wie man die DVD-Hülle der aktuellen Ausgabe 12/2012 heraustrennt, ohne dass das Heft dabei beschädigt wird.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen *


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Ich hätte eigentlich ganz gerne die Pappe wieder zurück 
Das fand ich ziemlich angenehm, besonders weil der Inhalt der DVD noch mal drauf stand!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Nun steht der Inhalt *auf der DVD* - Killerfeature! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

 Der zerreißt da Hefte und meines liegt immer noch nicht in meinen Briefkasten. 



 Jetzt gibts schon ne Gebrauchsanweisung per Video, um ne Heft-DVD aus ner miesen Verpackung zu bekommen.


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Zu spät, mein Heft hat schon gelitten :p

Ich wollte mich ohnehin mal aufraffen die DVD Version abzubestellen^^;


----------



## Citynomad (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Ich es begrüße es zwar, dass der Inhalt auch auf der DVD ist, zum Archivieren war die alte Pappe aber besser 

1. Kleiner - Killerfeature!
2. Übersichtlicher (welche Ausgabe + Spezialinhalte) - Uberkillerfeature!

MfG Ich


----------



## mds51 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts schon ne Gebrauchsanweisung per Video, um ne Heft-DVD aus ner miesen Verpackung zu bekommen.



 so isses. gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Cuddleman (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nun steht der Inhalt *auf der DVD* - Killerfeature!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das gabs doch schon mal zur Anfangszeit Eurer Hefte. 

Ob der *komplette Inhalt* auf den CD's dort Platz hatte, da müßte ich die alten mal auskramen.

Ein Video extra für einige Leser zu erstellen, trotz Sollrißstelle/Perforation? 
Zwei gesunde Hände, eventuell ein brauchbares Cuttermesser und ein bischen brauchbare Überlegung tut's doch auch. 
Außerdem, durch Fehler werden manche dann irgendwann auch Klug.

Beim nicht perforierten DVD-Hüllchen im Heft 11/2012 gings doch eigentlich sehr einfach, zumindest an die DVD heran zukommen.


----------



## newjohnny (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Es ist lobenswert, dass man die Hülle jetzt raustrenen kann, ohne das Heft zu zerstören. 
Dafür benötige ich allerdings keine Anleitung  .


----------



## Der-Bert (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Das die Pappe nicht mehr drin ist find ich auch schade. Jetzt wirkt die Beigabe wie ne billige nötige Zugabe.


----------



## skyscraper (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

So sollte man es nicht machen: RATSCH

Lachflash


----------



## Xaipe (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Ich denke mal nicht, dass das Video ernst gemeint war  Eher mal nebenbei produziert um eventuelle Beschwerdemails auf dieses Video zu verweisen. Wo ich grad dabei bin: Muss ich für den Coop des neuen Spiels das Heft 4x kaufen um das mit Freunden zu spielen? (bzw so viele Spieler wie das Spiel unterstützt) oder geht das mit einer?


----------



## PhoenixXX03 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Für die ganz Doofen könnte man die Perforation auch einfach 2cm weiter rechts ansetzen.


----------



## Benie (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Das macht es den Kidies jetzt einfacher eure DVD zu klauen im Zeitschriftenladen um die Ecke. Tolles Video aber hilft mir nur bedingt, 
da ich seit langem die Magazinausgabe ohne DVD kaufe. Aber gut zu wissen das ich es könnte, wenn ich wollte, wegen eurem lehrreichen Video 

Im nächsten Video möchte ich von PCGH lernen wie ich die Heft-DVD in mein DVD Laufwerk des PC's lege und dann mit meinem "Killerfeature" Computermaus das DVD-Menü bediene...


----------



## Aladin (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

uhm ich hab dass Heft noch garnicht, aber ihr schon ?, morgen mal auf die Post gehen


----------



## Mosed (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts schon ne Gebrauchsanweisung per Video, um ne Heft-DVD aus ner miesen Verpackung zu bekommen.



Ja, weil es leider Menschen gibt, die rein gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen ohne Anleitungen. 

Sowohl die nicht-perforierte Version, als auch diese leicht perforierte Version kann man völlig ohne Schäden aus dem Heft trennen ohne Anleitung - wenn man einfach normal feinmotorisch vorgeht und nicht wild rumreißt.


----------



## GxGamer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Vote dafür das der Layouter zum Haupt-Moderator der meisten Videos wird. Der wirkt nicht so steif wie gewisse Praktikanten


----------



## Citynomad (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Als ich das Video gesehen habe, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es (nett ausgedrückt, um nicht gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen) wirklich Leute gibt, die mit dem Abtrennen entlang einer Perforation geistig und motorisch überfordert sind. Wie haben die bloß die alte Pappe aus dem Heft bekommen?


----------



## BikeRider (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, weil es leider Menschen gibt, die rein gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen ohne Anleitungen.
> 
> Sowohl die nicht-perforierte Version, als auch diese leicht perforierte Version kann man völlig ohne Schäden aus dem Heft trennen ohne Anleitung - wenn man einfach normal feinmotorisch vorgeht und nicht wild rumreißt.


  Na dann wird es ja bald ein Video geben, wo gezeigt wird, wie man eine DVD ins Laufwerk legt.


----------



## SXFreak (6. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Lustiges Video  

Perforation find ich gut


----------



## exa (7. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*



PhoenixXX03 schrieb:


> Für die ganz Doofen könnte man die Perforation auch einfach 2cm weiter rechts ansetzen.



Nö, das stört beim Blättern, so ist das schon gut so.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, weil es leider Menschen gibt, die rein gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen ohne Anleitungen.
> 
> Sowohl die nicht-perforierte Version, als auch diese leicht perforierte Version kann man völlig ohne Schäden aus dem Heft trennen ohne Anleitung - wenn man einfach normal feinmotorisch vorgeht und nicht wild rumreißt.



Klar, aber mit der Papphülle gings noch einfacher... So muss ich ohne vorheriges anritzen mit dem Cutter oder Knicken (HALLO??? bei meiner heiligen PCGH wird das Cover nicht geknickt!!!!! Und auch nicht geschnippelt, ich schneide auch nicht deine Jacke mit dem Skalpell auf, weil der Billigreißverschluss klemmt!) Angst haben, dass es nicht sauber rausgetrennt wird, und ich zwar nicht das Heft, dafür aber die DVD Hülle ungleichmäßig zerreiße, und damit dann wieder das Blättern stört...

Ich hatte eigentlich schon nach dem letzten Versuch gehofft, dass man auf ewig bei der Papphülle bleibt...


----------



## Der-Bert (7. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Geile Diskussion. Einige möchten gerne die alte Pappe wieder(ich auch) und einige sind angeblich (laut Video und den Beiträgen kann man das denken) geistig schwach die Papierhülle ordentlich von der Zeitung zu trennen .
Ich frag mich warum das überhaupt geändert wurde? Die Pappe hat gute Vorteile man hat ein ordentliches Cover und es steht alles drauf was drauf ist .
Die Sparmaßnahme ist leider auch bei der PC Games  und da ist es echt zum , weil immer gute Games dabei sind und ohne Cover siehts in der Spielesammlung blöd aus.
Ich weiß ich könnt mir ja selber eins ausdrucken aber ich habe keinen Drucker und will mir auch kein zu legen.

Ne Umfrage zum Thema Pappe oder Papier währ doch was.


----------



## Citynomad (7. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Gab es schon, von Userseite, hat aber nicht sehr viel Teilnahme erfahren. Abgesehen davon wurde die Pappe aus Kostengründen geopfert und von den wenigen die an der dazugehörenden User-Umfrage teilgenommen haben, waren 38.5% nicht bereit auch nur 10 oder 20 Cent mehr zu zahlen, wenn sie dafür die Pappe hätten behalten können.


----------



## Der-Bert (7. November 2012)

*AW: Video: DVD-Hülle der PCGH 12/2012 optimal aus dem aktuellen Heft trennen*

Aso danke für die Info.


----------

